# Clothing with Side Tags only



## Sirvivhor (Dec 19, 2009)

Does anyone know which shirts only have tags on the side or, the washing instruction tag on the side? I want to have tagless labels on my shirts and it would make it much easier of the other labels were on the side. Also, need childrens and adults. Thanks so much for any help.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

::::::: JS Apparel ::::::: is one.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

Bare Apparel has distressed blanks with only side labels.

Bare Apparel-Custom Vintage Wholesale Blank T-Shirts!


----------



## Sirvivhor (Dec 19, 2009)

Joe, Mark - thanks so much!!


----------

